# Hiya from an addict in the making



## venusapollo (May 3, 2008)

I have been lurking for a week or two, or rather obsessively reading oodles of posts instead of attending responsibilities. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It started with youtube tutorials (Panacea81, jjacks48 and twixtbetwixt) which led me here.

I have always loved makeup, mostly bright bold eye color and glitter. I had a torrid love affair with Skinmarket and Anna Sui(RIP), but I am just recently falling in love with MAC. I've had a few products over the years but am getting more and more addicted. I am also a big fan of Urban Decay and Nars.
I think I wasn't quite as willing to drop the money before but am realizing quality has a price and I can finally afford it.

I am loving all the tips on the forum. I have had all these great shadows but didn't know how to bring out the vibrancy with a base before. 

I am 28 in the Bay Area, moving to the valley this summer(with just a kiosk MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but there is a Sephora and there is always online shopping). I'll be graduating with my BA in English this month and then I am heading into a teaching credential so I can eventually help high school kids enjoy reading(hopefully). I also have a slight addiction to shoes, clothes and Blythe.

So glad I came across Specktra!


----------



## coachkitten (May 3, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Brittni (May 3, 2008)

Welcome hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing info about yourself! Hope to see you around!


----------



## Susanne (May 3, 2008)

here!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 4, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 11, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (May 11, 2008)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## glam8babe (May 11, 2008)

welcome


----------

